# How to solve the spamassassin 2010 bug?



## MarcoB (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm getting a lot of false positives in my e-mail due to the spamassassin 2010 bug. I read that running sa-update should solve it, but in my case it didn't change anything (also not after a reboot). Is there a way to solve this or do I have to wait until the new update of spamassassin?

Thanks in advance,
Marco


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2010)

It was fixed Jan 2, and it was distributed through sa-update. The altered file should be /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org/72_active.cf, where this:


```
##{ FH_DATE_PAST_20XX
header   FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      Date =~ /20[B][1-9][/B][0-9]/ [if-unset: 2006]
describe FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      The date is grossly in the future.
```

was changed to this:


```
##{ FH_DATE_PAST_20XX
header   FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      Date =~ /20[B][2-9][/B][0-9]/ [if-unset: 2006]
describe FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      The date is grossly in the future.
```

Note: this is just a workaround, causing email dated 2019 to not be 'grossly in the future' ..


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 3, 2010)

Strange, I don't have the directory /var/db/spamassassin/
When I run sa-update -D, it tells me that there are "no updates available" and it exits whith code 1.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, consult sa-update(1) and configure it correctly. You should have something like this in cron and run it once in a while.


```
/usr/local/bin/sa-update --allowplugins --gpgkey <somevalue> --channel saupdates.openprotect.com --channel updates.spamassassin.org
```


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 3, 2010)

Same exit code. The full log is:


```
[13421] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all
[13421] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG
[13421] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.2.5
[13421] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.
[13421] dbg: dns: no ipv6
[13421] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes
[13421] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.66
[13421] dbg: generic: sa-update version svn607589
[13421] dbg: generic: using update directory: /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005
[13421] dbg: diag: perl platform: 5.010001 freebsd
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Digest::SHA1, version 2.12
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: HTML::Parser, version 3.64
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::DNS, version 0.66
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: MIME::Base64, version 3.09
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: DB_File, version 1.82
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::SMTP, version 2.31
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::SPF, version v2.007
[13421] dbg: diag: module not installed: Mail::SPF::Query ('require' failed)
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: IP::Country::Fast, version 604.001
[13421] dbg: diag: module not installed: Razor2::Client::Agent ('require' failed)
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::Ident, version 1.20
[13421] dbg: diag: module not installed: IO::Socket::INET6 ('require' failed)
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::SSL, version 1.31
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Compress::Zlib, version 2.015
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Time::HiRes, version 1.9719
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::DomainKeys, version 1.0
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::DKIM, version 0.37
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: DBI, version 1.609
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Getopt::Long, version 2.38
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: LWP::UserAgent, version 5.834
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: HTTP::Date, version 5.831
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Archive::Tar, version 1.54
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Zlib, version 1.10
[13421] dbg: diag: module installed: Encode::Detect, version 1.01
[13421] dbg: gpg: Searching for 'gpg'
[13421] dbg: util: current PATH is: /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
[13421] dbg: util: executable for gpg was found at /usr/local/bin/gpg
[13421] dbg: gpg: found /usr/local/bin/gpg
[13421] dbg: gpg: release trusted key id list: 5E541DC959CB8BAC7C78DFDC4056A61A5244EC45 26C900A46DD40CD5AD24F6D7DEE01987265FA05B 
0C2B1D7175B852C64B3CDC716C55397824F434CE
[13421] dbg: channel: attempting channel saupdates.openprotect.com
[13421] dbg: channel: update directory /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/saupdates_openprotect_com
[13421] dbg: channel: channel cf file /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/saupdates_openprotect_com.cf
[13421] dbg: channel: channel pre file /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/saupdates_openprotect_com.pre
[13421] dbg: dns: query failed: 5.2.3.saupdates.openprotect.com => NOERROR
[13421] dbg: channel: no updates available, skipping channel
[13421] dbg: channel: attempting channel updates.spamassassin.org
[13421] dbg: channel: update directory /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org
[13421] dbg: channel: channel cf file /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org.cf
[13421] dbg: channel: channel pre file /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org.pre
[13421] dbg: dns: query failed: 5.2.3.updates.spamassassin.org => NOERROR
[13421] dbg: channel: no updates available, skipping channel
[13421] dbg: diag: updates complete, exiting with code 1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't know what to make of this:


```
[13421] dbg: dns: query failed: 5.2.3.saupdates.openprotect.com => NOERROR
[13421] dbg: dns: query failed: 5.2.3.updates.spamassassin.org => NOERROR
```

I have:


```
[98957] dbg: dns: 5.2.3.saupdates.openprotect.com => 127, parsed as 127
[98957] dbg: channel: current version is 127, new version is 127, skipping channel
[98957] dbg: dns: 5.2.3.updates.spamassassin.org => 895075, parsed as 895075
[98957] dbg: channel: current version is 895075, new version is 895075, skipping channel
```

These version numbers come from configuration files in /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005, though I honestly can't remember how I set this up. It's been running for ages.

The error you see in your DNS lines may be attributable to the fact that you have noting in /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005 to compare with.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 3, 2010)

After some googling I found a solution that seems to work for the time being. In ~/.spamassassin/user_prefs I placed the line "score FH_DATE_PAST_20XX  0". Now the rule isn't used at all, not ideal but for now I think it works.

I also found that /var/db/spamassassin is used only when sa-update is used before. In my case sa-update doesn't work well so the directory isn't created at all (at least not by sa-update). Which action creates /var/db/spamassassin/ is still a mystery to me.


----------

